# javax.servlet.ServletException



## nostrino (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
 ich bekomme Atm folgende Fehlermeldung:
javax.servlet.ServletException
Das befüllen der resultItemList aus der Datenbank funktioniert einwandfrei. Lediglich die Ausgabe in der Tabelle funzt irgendwie nicht.
Für nen Denkanst0ß wäre ich sehr dankbar! Sitzt jetzt schon 5 h über dem Code.
Greets
nos


```
package de.uniregensburg.ifs.controle.phase1;

import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.Iterator;


import org.hibernate.Session;

import de.uniregensburg.ifs.controle.hibernate.HibernateUtil;
import de.uniregensburg.ifs.controle.hibernate.ResultsUser;
import de.uniregensburg.ifs.controle.phase1.RsUser;


public class RsUserActionBean  {

	String genBriefing="List of recived Results from the Business Managers";
	String fieldOne="Employee ID";
	String fieldTwo="Changes";
	String fieldThree="Scope";
	String fieldFour="Status";
	String fieldFive="Action";

	
	int countAllItems=0;
	public ArrayList<RsUser> resultItemList = new ArrayList<RsUser>();
	
	
	
	  public String getGenBriefing() {
		return genBriefing;
	}

	public void setGenBriefing(String genBriefing) {
		this.genBriefing = genBriefing;
	}

	public String getFieldOne() {
		return fieldOne;
	}

	public void setFieldOne(String fieldOne) {
		this.fieldOne = fieldOne;
	}

	public String getFieldTwo() {
		return fieldTwo;
	}

	public void setFieldTwo(String fieldTwo) {
		this.fieldTwo = fieldTwo;
	}

	public String getFieldThree() {
		return fieldThree;
	}

	public void setFieldThree(String fieldThree) {
		this.fieldThree = fieldThree;
	}

	public String getFieldFour() {
		return fieldFour;
	}

	public void setFieldFour(String fieldFour) {
		this.fieldFour = fieldFour;
	}

	public String getFieldFive() {
		return fieldFive;
	}

	public void setFieldFive(String fieldFive) {
		this.fieldFive = fieldFive;
	}

	
	public ArrayList<RsUser> getResultItemList() {
		return resultItemList;
	}

	public void setResultItemList(ArrayList<RsUser> resultItemList) {
		this.resultItemList = resultItemList;
	}

	@SuppressWarnings("unchecked")
	public RsUserActionBean(){
		  
		  	HibernateUtil.changeConnectionString();
			Session session = HibernateUtil.getSessionFactory().getCurrentSession();
			session.beginTransaction();
			//ContRoleUserBean crub = (ContRoleUserBean) Util.getBean("contRoleUserBean");
			//String currentId = crub.getContRoleUserLoginID();

			
			
		
			ArrayList<ResultsUser> allItems = (ArrayList<ResultsUser>) session.createQuery("from ResultsUser as ru where ru.status = :stat  ").setString("stat", "waiting for approver").list();
			Iterator itemIter = allItems.iterator();
			
			while(itemIter.hasNext())
			{
				
				
				ResultsUser aktItem = new ResultsUser();
				aktItem = (ResultsUser) itemIter.next();
			
				RsUser rl = new RsUser(aktItem.getResultsuserid(), aktItem.getUser().getUserid(), aktItem.getResultCode().getResultcodeid(), aktItem.getStatus(), aktItem.getParameter1(), aktItem.getParameter2(), aktItem.getParameter3(), aktItem.getEvent().getEventid());
				resultItemList.add(rl);
				
				System.out.println("size:"+resultItemList.size());
				
				
				
			}
		 	
			//Anzahl aller Nachrichte
			//countAllItems = (int) session.createQuery("SELECT count(*) from ResultsUser as ru where ru.status = :stat  ").setString("stat", "waiting for approver").uniqueResult();
			//System.out.println("Anzahl msg:"+countAllItems);
			
			
			
			session.getTransaction().commit();
		  
	  }

	public int getCountAllItems() {
		return countAllItems;
	}

	public void setCountAllItems(int countAllItems) {
		this.countAllItems = countAllItems;
	}

	
	
}
```


```
package de.uniregensburg.ifs.controle.phase1;

import java.io.Serializable;


@SuppressWarnings("serial")
public class  RsUser implements Serializable {
	
	public int ResultUserID, UserID, ResultCodeID, EventID;
	public String Status, Parameter1, Parameter2, Parameter3;
	
	 
	  public RsUser(int nResultsUserID, int nUserID, int nResultCodeID, String nStatus, String nParameter1, String nParameter2, String nParameter3, int nEventID)
	  {
		this.ResultCodeID=nResultCodeID;
		this.ResultUserID=nResultsUserID;
		this.UserID=nUserID;
		this.Status=nStatus;
		this.EventID=nEventID;
		this.Parameter1=nParameter1;
		this.Parameter2=nParameter2;
		this.Parameter3=nParameter3;
	  }
	  

	public int getResultUserID() {
		return ResultUserID;
	}

	public void setResultUserID(int resultUserID) {
		this.ResultUserID = resultUserID;
	}

	public int getUserID() {
		return UserID;
	}

	public void setUserID(int userID) {
		this.UserID = userID;
	}

	public int getResultCodeID() {
		return ResultCodeID;
	}

	public void setResultCodeID(int resultCodeID) {
		this.ResultCodeID = resultCodeID;
	}

	public int getEventID() {
		return EventID;
	}

	public void setEventID(int eventID) {
		this.EventID = eventID;
	}

	public String getStatus() {
		return Status;
	}

	public void setStatus(String status) {
		this.Status = status;
	}

	public String getParameter1() {
		return Parameter1;
	}

	public void setParameter1(String parameter1) {
		this.Parameter1 = parameter1;
	}

	public String getParameter2() {
		return Parameter2;
	}

	public void setParameter2(String parameter2) {
		this.Parameter2 = parameter2;
	}

	public String getParameter3() {
		return Parameter3;
	}

	public void setParameter3(String parameter3) {
		this.Parameter3 = parameter3;
	}

	  
	
}
```


```
<ice:dataTable 
                	id="resultItemLister"  
                	var="list" 
                	value="#{rsUserActionBean.resultItemList}" 
                	partialSubmit="false"
                	style="width: 800px; ">
                    
                    <!--User ID -->
                    <ice:column style="text-align:center; text-align:center;">
                        <f:facet name="header">
                        <ice:commandSortHeader
                            columnName="#{rsUserActionBean.fieldOne}"
                            arrow="true"
                            >
                           <ice:outputText value="#{rsUserActionBean.fieldOne}"/>
                            </ice:commandSortHeader>
                        </f:facet>
                         <ice:outputText value="#{list.UserID}"/>
		        				
                    </ice:column>
                    
                    <!-- Parameter 1 -->
                    <ice:column style="text-align:center; text-align:center;">
                        <f:facet name="header">
                        <ice:commandSortHeader
                            columnName="#{rsUserActionBean.fieldTwo}"
                            arrow="true"
                            >
                           <ice:outputText value="#{rsUserActionBean.fieldTwo}"/>
                            </ice:commandSortHeader>
                        </f:facet>
                         <ice:outputText value="#{list.Parameter1}"/>
		        				
                    </ice:column>
                    
                     <!-- Scope -->
                    <ice:column style="text-align:center; text-align:center;">
                        <f:facet name="header">
                        <ice:commandSortHeader
                            columnName="#{rsUserActionBean.fieldThree}"
                            arrow="true"
                            >
                           <ice:outputText value="#{rsUserActionBean.fieldThree}"/>
                            </ice:commandSortHeader>
                        </f:facet>
                         <ice:outputText value="#{list.Parameter2}"/>
		        				
                    </ice:column>
                    
                     <!-- Status -->
                    <ice:column style="text-align:center; text-align:center;">
                        <f:facet name="header">
                        <ice:commandSortHeader
                            columnName="#{rsUserActionBean.fieldFour}"
                            arrow="true"
                            >
                           <ice:outputText value="#{rsUserActionBean.fieldFour}"/>
                            </ice:commandSortHeader>
                        </f:facet>
                         <ice:outputText value="#{list.Parameter3}"/>
		        				
                    </ice:column>
                    
                     <!-- Action -->
                    <ice:column style="text-align:center; text-align:center;">
                        <f:facet name="header">
                        <ice:commandSortHeader
                            columnName="#{rsUserActionBean.fieldFive}"
                            arrow="true"
                            >
                           <ice:outputText value="#{rsUserActionBean.fieldFive}"/>
                            </ice:commandSortHeader>
                        </f:facet>
                         <ice:outputText value="Action"/>
		        				
                    </ice:column>
                    

                    
                   
                   
                </ice:dataTable>
```


```
HTTP Status 500 -

type Exception report

message

description The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.

exception

javax.servlet.ServletException: java.lang.Exception: javax.faces.FacesException: Problem in renderResponse: javax.el.PropertyNotFoundException: /include/phase1/phase1.xhtml @39,66 value="#{list.UserID}": Property 'UserID' not found on type de.uniregensburg.ifs.controle.phase1.RsUser
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.MainServlet.service(MainServlet.java:175)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:717)
	de.uniregensburg.ifs.controle.SecurityFilterContRole.doFilter(SecurityFilterContRole.java:37)

root cause

java.lang.Exception: javax.faces.FacesException: Problem in renderResponse: javax.el.PropertyNotFoundException: /include/phase1/phase1.xhtml @39,66 value="#{list.UserID}": Property 'UserID' not found on type de.uniregensburg.ifs.controle.phase1.RsUser
	com.icesoft.faces.context.View.servePage(View.java:136)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.core.SingleViewServer.service(SingleViewServer.java:52)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.common.ServerProxy.service(ServerProxy.java:11)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.MainSessionBoundServlet$4.service(MainSessionBoundServlet.java:114)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.common.standard.PathDispatcherServer.service(PathDispatcherServer.java:24)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.MainSessionBoundServlet.service(MainSessionBoundServlet.java:160)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.SessionDispatcher$1.service(SessionDispatcher.java:42)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.ThreadBlockingAdaptingServlet.service(ThreadBlockingAdaptingServlet.java:19)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.EnvironmentAdaptingServlet.service(EnvironmentAdaptingServlet.java:63)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.SessionDispatcher.service(SessionDispatcher.java:62)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.PathDispatcher.service(PathDispatcher.java:23)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.MainServlet.service(MainServlet.java:153)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:717)
	de.uniregensburg.ifs.controle.SecurityFilterContRole.doFilter(SecurityFilterContRole.java:37)

root cause

javax.faces.FacesException: Problem in renderResponse: javax.el.PropertyNotFoundException: /include/phase1/phase1.xhtml @39,66 value="#{list.UserID}": Property 'UserID' not found on type de.uniregensburg.ifs.controle.phase1.RsUser
	com.icesoft.faces.facelets.D2DFaceletViewHandler.renderResponse(D2DFaceletViewHandler.java:296)
	com.icesoft.faces.application.D2DViewHandler.renderView(D2DViewHandler.java:153)
	com.sun.faces.lifecycle.RenderResponsePhase.execute(RenderResponsePhase.java:110)
	com.sun.faces.lifecycle.Phase.doPhase(Phase.java:100)
	com.sun.faces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.render(LifecycleImpl.java:139)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.core.JsfLifecycleExecutor.apply(JsfLifecycleExecutor.java:17)
	com.icesoft.faces.context.View$2$1.respond(View.java:47)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.ServletRequestResponse.respondWith(ServletRequestResponse.java:197)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.ThreadBlockingAdaptingServlet$ThreadBlockingRequestResponse.respondWith(ThreadBlockingAdaptingServlet.java:36)
	com.icesoft.faces.context.View$2.serve(View.java:72)
	com.icesoft.faces.context.View.servePage(View.java:133)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.core.SingleViewServer.service(SingleViewServer.java:52)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.common.ServerProxy.service(ServerProxy.java:11)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.MainSessionBoundServlet$4.service(MainSessionBoundServlet.java:114)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.common.standard.PathDispatcherServer.service(PathDispatcherServer.java:24)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.MainSessionBoundServlet.service(MainSessionBoundServlet.java:160)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.SessionDispatcher$1.service(SessionDispatcher.java:42)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.ThreadBlockingAdaptingServlet.service(ThreadBlockingAdaptingServlet.java:19)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.EnvironmentAdaptingServlet.service(EnvironmentAdaptingServlet.java:63)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.SessionDispatcher.service(SessionDispatcher.java:62)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.PathDispatcher.service(PathDispatcher.java:23)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.MainServlet.service(MainServlet.java:153)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:717)
	de.uniregensburg.ifs.controle.SecurityFilterContRole.doFilter(SecurityFilterContRole.java:37)

root cause

javax.faces.FacesException: javax.el.PropertyNotFoundException: /include/phase1/phase1.xhtml @39,66 value="#{list.UserID}": Property 'UserID' not found on type de.uniregensburg.ifs.controle.phase1.RsUser
	javax.faces.component.UIOutput.getValue(UIOutput.java:187)
	com.icesoft.faces.renderkit.dom_html_basic.OutputTextRenderer.encodeEnd(OutputTextRenderer.java:59)
	javax.faces.component.UIComponentBase.encodeEnd(UIComponentBase.java:861)
	com.icesoft.faces.renderkit.dom_html_basic.DomBasicRenderer.encodeParentAndChildren(DomBasicRenderer.java:367)
	com.icesoft.faces.renderkit.dom_html_basic.DomBasicRenderer.encodeParentAndChildren(DomBasicRenderer.java:362)
	com.icesoft.faces.component.ext.renderkit.TableRenderer.encodeChildren(TableRenderer.java:844)
	javax.faces.component.UIComponentBase.encodeChildren(UIComponentBase.java:837)
	com.icesoft.faces.renderkit.dom_html_basic.DomBasicRenderer.encodeParentAndChildren(DomBasicRenderer.java:355)
	com.icesoft.faces.renderkit.dom_html_basic.GroupRenderer.encodeChildren(GroupRenderer.java:96)
	javax.faces.component.UIComponentBase.encodeChildren(UIComponentBase.java:837)
	com.icesoft.faces.renderkit.dom_html_basic.DomBasicRenderer.encodeParentAndChildren(DomBasicRenderer.java:355)
	com.icesoft.faces.renderkit.dom_html_basic.GroupRenderer.encodeChildren(GroupRenderer.java:96)
	javax.faces.component.UIComponentBase.encodeChildren(UIComponentBase.java:837)
	com.icesoft.faces.component.util.CustomComponentUtils.renderChild(CustomComponentUtils.java:339)
	com.icesoft.faces.component.paneltabset.PanelTabSetRenderer.writeTabCell(PanelTabSetRenderer.java:924)
	com.icesoft.faces.component.paneltabset.PanelTabSetRenderer.encodeEnd(PanelTabSetRenderer.java:421)
	javax.faces.component.UIComponentBase.encodeEnd(UIComponentBase.java:861)
	com.icesoft.faces.component.panelseries.UISeries.encodeEnd(UISeries.java:590)
	com.icesoft.faces.renderkit.dom_html_basic.DomBasicRenderer.encodeParentAndChildren(DomBasicRenderer.java:367)
	com.icesoft.faces.renderkit.dom_html_basic.DomBasicRenderer.encodeParentAndChildren(DomBasicRenderer.java:362)
	com.icesoft.faces.renderkit.dom_html_basic.GroupRenderer.encodeChildren(GroupRenderer.java:96)
	javax.faces.component.UIComponentBase.encodeChildren(UIComponentBase.java:837)
	com.icesoft.faces.application.D2DViewHandler.renderResponse(D2DViewHandler.java:517)
	com.icesoft.faces.application.D2DViewHandler.renderResponse(D2DViewHandler.java:522)
	com.icesoft.faces.application.D2DViewHandler.renderResponse(D2DViewHandler.java:522)
	com.icesoft.faces.application.D2DViewHandler.renderResponse(D2DViewHandler.java:522)
	com.icesoft.faces.application.D2DViewHandler.renderResponse(D2DViewHandler.java:522)
	com.icesoft.faces.application.D2DViewHandler.renderResponse(D2DViewHandler.java:522)
	com.icesoft.faces.facelets.D2DFaceletViewHandler.renderResponse(D2DFaceletViewHandler.java:282)
	com.icesoft.faces.application.D2DViewHandler.renderView(D2DViewHandler.java:153)
	com.sun.faces.lifecycle.RenderResponsePhase.execute(RenderResponsePhase.java:110)
	com.sun.faces.lifecycle.Phase.doPhase(Phase.java:100)
	com.sun.faces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.render(LifecycleImpl.java:139)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.core.JsfLifecycleExecutor.apply(JsfLifecycleExecutor.java:17)
	com.icesoft.faces.context.View$2$1.respond(View.java:47)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.ServletRequestResponse.respondWith(ServletRequestResponse.java:197)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.ThreadBlockingAdaptingServlet$ThreadBlockingRequestResponse.respondWith(ThreadBlockingAdaptingServlet.java:36)
	com.icesoft.faces.context.View$2.serve(View.java:72)
	com.icesoft.faces.context.View.servePage(View.java:133)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.core.SingleViewServer.service(SingleViewServer.java:52)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.common.ServerProxy.service(ServerProxy.java:11)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.MainSessionBoundServlet$4.service(MainSessionBoundServlet.java:114)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.common.standard.PathDispatcherServer.service(PathDispatcherServer.java:24)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.MainSessionBoundServlet.service(MainSessionBoundServlet.java:160)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.SessionDispatcher$1.service(SessionDispatcher.java:42)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.ThreadBlockingAdaptingServlet.service(ThreadBlockingAdaptingServlet.java:19)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.EnvironmentAdaptingServlet.service(EnvironmentAdaptingServlet.java:63)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.SessionDispatcher.service(SessionDispatcher.java:62)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.PathDispatcher.service(PathDispatcher.java:23)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.MainServlet.service(MainServlet.java:153)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:717)
	de.uniregensburg.ifs.controle.SecurityFilterContRole.doFilter(SecurityFilterContRole.java:37)

root cause

javax.el.PropertyNotFoundException: /include/phase1/phase1.xhtml @39,66 value="#{list.UserID}": Property 'UserID' not found on type de.uniregensburg.ifs.controle.phase1.RsUser
	com.sun.facelets.el.TagValueExpression.getValue(TagValueExpression.java:73)
	javax.faces.component.UIOutput.getValue(UIOutput.java:184)
	com.icesoft.faces.renderkit.dom_html_basic.OutputTextRenderer.encodeEnd(OutputTextRenderer.java:59)
	javax.faces.component.UIComponentBase.encodeEnd(UIComponentBase.java:861)
	com.icesoft.faces.renderkit.dom_html_basic.DomBasicRenderer.encodeParentAndChildren(DomBasicRenderer.java:367)
	com.icesoft.faces.renderkit.dom_html_basic.DomBasicRenderer.encodeParentAndChildren(DomBasicRenderer.java:362)
	com.icesoft.faces.component.ext.renderkit.TableRenderer.encodeChildren(TableRenderer.java:844)
	javax.faces.component.UIComponentBase.encodeChildren(UIComponentBase.java:837)
	com.icesoft.faces.renderkit.dom_html_basic.DomBasicRenderer.encodeParentAndChildren(DomBasicRenderer.java:355)
	com.icesoft.faces.renderkit.dom_html_basic.GroupRenderer.encodeChildren(GroupRenderer.java:96)
	javax.faces.component.UIComponentBase.encodeChildren(UIComponentBase.java:837)
	com.icesoft.faces.renderkit.dom_html_basic.DomBasicRenderer.encodeParentAndChildren(DomBasicRenderer.java:355)
	com.icesoft.faces.renderkit.dom_html_basic.GroupRenderer.encodeChildren(GroupRenderer.java:96)
	javax.faces.component.UIComponentBase.encodeChildren(UIComponentBase.java:837)
	com.icesoft.faces.component.util.CustomComponentUtils.renderChild(CustomComponentUtils.java:339)
	com.icesoft.faces.component.paneltabset.PanelTabSetRenderer.writeTabCell(PanelTabSetRenderer.java:924)
	com.icesoft.faces.component.paneltabset.PanelTabSetRenderer.encodeEnd(PanelTabSetRenderer.java:421)
	javax.faces.component.UIComponentBase.encodeEnd(UIComponentBase.java:861)
	com.icesoft.faces.component.panelseries.UISeries.encodeEnd(UISeries.java:590)
	com.icesoft.faces.renderkit.dom_html_basic.DomBasicRenderer.encodeParentAndChildren(DomBasicRenderer.java:367)
	com.icesoft.faces.renderkit.dom_html_basic.DomBasicRenderer.encodeParentAndChildren(DomBasicRenderer.java:362)
	com.icesoft.faces.renderkit.dom_html_basic.GroupRenderer.encodeChildren(GroupRenderer.java:96)
	javax.faces.component.UIComponentBase.encodeChildren(UIComponentBase.java:837)
	com.icesoft.faces.application.D2DViewHandler.renderResponse(D2DViewHandler.java:517)
	com.icesoft.faces.application.D2DViewHandler.renderResponse(D2DViewHandler.java:522)
	com.icesoft.faces.application.D2DViewHandler.renderResponse(D2DViewHandler.java:522)
	com.icesoft.faces.application.D2DViewHandler.renderResponse(D2DViewHandler.java:522)
	com.icesoft.faces.application.D2DViewHandler.renderResponse(D2DViewHandler.java:522)
	com.icesoft.faces.application.D2DViewHandler.renderResponse(D2DViewHandler.java:522)
	com.icesoft.faces.facelets.D2DFaceletViewHandler.renderResponse(D2DFaceletViewHandler.java:282)
	com.icesoft.faces.application.D2DViewHandler.renderView(D2DViewHandler.java:153)
	com.sun.faces.lifecycle.RenderResponsePhase.execute(RenderResponsePhase.java:110)
	com.sun.faces.lifecycle.Phase.doPhase(Phase.java:100)
	com.sun.faces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.render(LifecycleImpl.java:139)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.core.JsfLifecycleExecutor.apply(JsfLifecycleExecutor.java:17)
	com.icesoft.faces.context.View$2$1.respond(View.java:47)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.ServletRequestResponse.respondWith(ServletRequestResponse.java:197)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.ThreadBlockingAdaptingServlet$ThreadBlockingRequestResponse.respondWith(ThreadBlockingAdaptingServlet.java:36)
	com.icesoft.faces.context.View$2.serve(View.java:72)
	com.icesoft.faces.context.View.servePage(View.java:133)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.core.SingleViewServer.service(SingleViewServer.java:52)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.common.ServerProxy.service(ServerProxy.java:11)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.MainSessionBoundServlet$4.service(MainSessionBoundServlet.java:114)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.common.standard.PathDispatcherServer.service(PathDispatcherServer.java:24)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.MainSessionBoundServlet.service(MainSessionBoundServlet.java:160)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.SessionDispatcher$1.service(SessionDispatcher.java:42)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.ThreadBlockingAdaptingServlet.service(ThreadBlockingAdaptingServlet.java:19)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.EnvironmentAdaptingServlet.service(EnvironmentAdaptingServlet.java:63)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.SessionDispatcher.service(SessionDispatcher.java:62)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.PathDispatcher.service(PathDispatcher.java:23)
	com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.MainServlet.service(MainServlet.java:153)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:717)
	de.uniregensburg.ifs.controle.SecurityFilterContRole.doFilter(SecurityFilterContRole.java:37)

note The full stack trace of the root cause is available in the Apache Tomcat/6.0.18 logs.
```


----------



## SlaterB (14. Mai 2009)

halte dich an Sprachkonventionen, und die sehen so aus:
Variablen immer klein schreiben!

userID + getUserID() + setUserID()

auch empfehle ich noch Id mit kleinem d zu schreiben, aber das ist hier wohl nicht entscheidend,

schlimmer wirds, wenn die Variable nur id heißt, dann wäre
iD + getID() + setID()
schon ziemlich unschön und ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, ob das da nicht doch Probleme machen kann

mit
id + getId() + setId()
wäre man dagegen ganz gewiss auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## maki (14. Mai 2009)

Kann SlaterB nur zustimmen, bei JSF sollte man sich zu 100% an die KOnventionen des JavaBean Standards halten was die Benamung der getter und setter betrifft.

Ansonsten sollte man sich natürlich auch an die allgemein gültigen Javakonventionen halten, Vriablen immer klein schreiben.


----------



## nostrino (14. Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
Das war ein teures Lehrgeld wird mir aber jetzt sicher nie wieder passieren.

TOP Forum. :toll:


----------

